# Rare WW2 Whiskey Bottle Brought Home From WW2 BY A B 24 Navigator



## SpecialistE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

I obtained the whiskey bottle from a B 24 Bomber navigator. He flew 55 missions during his tour in the South Pacific. He was a member of the 90th Bomb group, They started bombing in New Guinea and ended on Ie Shima which is right next to Okinawa. Two side notes about Ie Shima. This is the island were Ernie Pyle was killed by a sniper and also where the Japanese surrendered to the Americans at the end of the war. The high ranking Japanese officials flew to Ie Shima in planes that were painted white and had green crosses on their wings. They were also escorted by American fighters. Thousands of American troops lined the runway to see the ceremony. My friend who I got the whiskey bottle was in that crowd of Americans. The Official surrender took place on the Missouri battleship with General Macarthur in charge. There were four squadrons in the 90th bomb group. My friend was in the 319th squadron. The Bomb Group was know as the "Jolly Rogers." On the plane's tail wings they had on them a skull and crossed bombs. They called themselves "The Best Damn Heavy Bomb Group In The World." The whiskey bottle I obtained had a label specially made for this bomb group. It was manufactured by Tanduay Distillery which was located in Manila, Philippines. The distillery is still open to this day The bottle was not opened but over the years since WW2 ended (1945) the whiskey evaporated. What makes this bottle so valuable is I believe that this maybe the only one left in the world. I think most of them were disposed of overseas. This bottle has historical significance since it was manufactured for B 24 crews who helped win WW2 in the South Pacific. I am not a bottle expert, but you guys who are, I was wondering what is the best way to sell it and how would I determine a price to sell it for. Any help from you knowledgeable bottle members would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 29, 2015)

well fist of all .I  think it odd that the whisky was bottled in what après to be a beer bottle. And that the bottle was at made at the Owens charlotte MI plant in ether 1938 or 48 . That aside it is a cool bottle .


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 29, 2015)

Duraglas was not used until 1940, so this bottle (with the 8 with a period after it) would date to 1948 (unless it is actually a 6...that would make a bit more sense).  This is in line with the "Not To Be Returned" embossing, which is generally late or post-war.  The 90th was disbanded and sent home in 1946; if that is a 6 maybe this was bottled to commemorate their heading home.  It is a beer bottle but does look like it was used by the distillery as a whisky.  

I can see where you have been asking questions about this online and trying to sell it on eBay for some time.  It is not going to have a wide interest level; although it is likely rare it is a peripheral item and these are always a tough sell.  If you can stomach it, list it on eBay for a low starting bid...that will tell you the value since you will have the widest audience there.  I would guess $50-100 on a good day based on some similar stuff I have seen.  The $500 you had it listed for on eBay is unlikely to have any takers, but that is just my opinion.

Maybe just keep it as a memory of your friend.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 30, 2015)

It does look like a 1948 beer bottle. I don't know if they jumped in with "not to be returned" as quickly as '46 but '48 sounds reasonable. Maybe it was from a reunion of some kind?


----------



## SpecialistE6 (Dec 30, 2015)

I was wondering about the whiskey. According to the label it was manufactured by Tanduay Distillery which is in Manila under government supervision. Do you think the 90th Bomb Group would have gotten it 1948 from Tanduay Distillery for a reunion. My friend never sounded like he went to any of the reunions. I got an email from a guy who said he dug for bottles in the South Pacific but none of the ones he found had any labels on them. So if my friend came home in 1946, I am puzzled about the date on the bottle?


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 31, 2015)

http://productmanufacturers.blogspot.com/2012/10/owens-illinois-glass-company.html


----------



## SpecialistE6 (Dec 31, 2015)

I noticed on the very bottom of the label there are the following letters: 68 proof, A-1-8, 940- then a J or a Q followed by another Q. On the the covering over the top of the bottle, again I see A-1-8 Tanduay Distillery and below that the word Manufacturer. What do you guys think I should learn from this information?


----------

